# UFC 83 Results : SERRA vs. ST-PIERRE 2



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC 83: SERRA vs. ST-PIERRE 2*
Date: 4/19/2008
Event Type: Live Pay Per View
Location: Bell Centre (Montreal, Quebec, Canada)​

----------


*Main Card Bouts:*



[9-4-0] *Matt Serra* vs. *Georges St-Pierre* [15-2-0] - *Undisputed UFC Welterweight Championship*

*Serra's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Georges St-Pierre (Win - TKO)
vs. Chris Lytle (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Karo Parisyan (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*St-Pierre's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Matt Hughes (Win - Verbal Submission)
vs. Josh Koscheck (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Matt Serra (Loss - TKO)



[9-4-0] *Travis Lutter* vs. *Rich Franklin* [22-3-0]

*Lutter's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - Submission)
vs. Patrick Cote (Win - Submission)
vs. Cedric Marks (Win - Submission)

*Franklin's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Anderson Silva (Loss - TKO)
vs. Yushin Okami (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jason MacDonald (Win - Corner Stoppage)



[9-2-0] *Nate Quarry* vs. *Kalib Starnes* [8-2-1]

*Quarry's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Pete Sell (Win - KO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - KO)
vs. Pete Sell (Win - TKO)

*Starnes' Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Alan Belcher (Loss - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Chris Leben (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Yushin Okami (Loss - TKO)



[10-4-0] *Charles McCarthy* vs. *Michael Bisping* [14-1-0]

*McCarthy's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Gideon Ray (Win - Submission)
vs. Trevor Garrett (Loss - Submission)
vs. Mike Van Meer (Win - Submission)

*Bisping's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Rashad Evans (Loss - Split Decision)
vs. Matt Hamill (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Elvis Sinosic (Win - TKO)



[5-1-0] *Mark Bocek* vs. *Mac Danzig* [17-4-1]

*Bocek's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Doug Evans (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Frankie Edgar (Loss - TKO)
vs. Garett Davis (Win - Submission)

*Danzig's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Tommy Speer (Win - Submission)
vs. Hayato Sakurai (Loss - KO)
vs. Clay French (Loss - Split Decision)


----------


*Preliminary Bouts:*



[39-10-0] *Joe Doerksen* vs. *Jason MacDonald* [19-9-0]

*Doerksen's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ed Herman (Loss - KO)
vs. Paulo Filho (Loss - TKO)
vs. BJ Lacy (Win - TKO)

*MacDonald's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Yushin Okami (Loss - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Rory Singer (Win - TKO)
vs. Rich Franklin (Loss - Corner Stoppage)



[30-12-1] *Rich Clementi* vs. *Sam Stout* [12-3-1]

*Clementi's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Melvin Guillard (Win - Submission)
vs. Antoine Skinner (Win - TKO)
vs. Anthony Johnson (Win - Submission)

*Stout's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Per Eklund (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Martin Grandmont (Win - TKO)
vs. Spencer Fisher (Loss - Unanimous Decision)



[14-5-0] *Ed Herman* vs. *Demian Maia* [6-0-0]

*Herman's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Joe Doerksen (Win - KO)
vs. Scott Smith (Win - Submission)
vs. Chris Price (Win - Submission)

*Maia's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Ryan Jensen (Win - Submission)
vs. Ryan Stout (Win - TKO)
vs. Fabio Negao (Win - Submission)



[15-5-0] *Jason Day* vs. *Alan Belcher* [11-3-0]

*Day's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. David Loiseau (Win - Split Decision)
vs. Ron Faircloth (Win - TKO)
vs. Shawn Marchand (Win - TKO)

*Belcher's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Kalib Starnes (Win - Doctor Stoppage)
vs. Sean Salmon (Win - Submission)
vs. Kendall Grove (Loss - Submission)



[11-4-0] *Kuniyoshi Hironaka* vs. *Jonathon Goulet* [21-9-0]

*Hironaka's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Thiago Alves (Loss - TKO)
vs. Forrest Petz (Win - Unanimous Decision)
vs. Jon Fitch (Loss - Unanimous Decision)

*Goulet's Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Paul Georgieff (Win - Technical Submission)
vs. Dan Chambers (Win - TKO)
vs. Dustin Hazelett (Loss - Submission)



[8-2-0] *Brad Morris* vs. *Cain Velasquez* [2-0-0]

*Morris' Last 3 Fights:*
vs. Kristof Midoux (Win - TKO)
vs. David Lock (Win - Submission)
vs. Steve McKinnon (Win - Unanimous Decision)

*Velasquez's Last 2 Fights:*
vs. Jeremiah Constant (Win - TKO)
vs. Jesse Fujarczyk (Win - TKO)


----------


UFC comes to Canada for the first time ever on Saturday, April 19th! One year ago, Matt "The Terror" Serra shocked the world by defeating Georges "Rush" St-Pierre for the UFC Welterweight Championship. Now, after defeating Matt Hughes in December, St-Pierre enters the Octagon as the Interim Welterweight Champion to face the man who took his title - this time, in his home province of Quebec. Can Serra beat St-Pierre for a second time? 

The undisputed king of the 170-pound weight class will be determined at UFC 83: SERRA VS. ST-PIERRE 2 - Saturday, April 19, live and ONLY on Pay-Per-View!!


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Michael Bisping vs Charles McCarthy*
*
Round 1*

Bisping comes out and looks really aggresive. Gets several knees in and Charles makes faces at him for it. 

Charles gets a huge take down and works Bisping to the fence. Charles goes for the back and then rolls for an armbar. 

Fighters get to their feet again and Bisping starts landing.

Tons of knees are flying for Bisping. Charles is covering up on the ground after a big knee. Charles makes it to the second round,.

McCarthy however is not able to stand after the bell and the ref is forced to call the fight at 5:00 in the first round.

Michael Bisping 5:00 of the 1st round Bisping wins it.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*Kalib Starnes vs Nathan Quarry*

*Round 1*

Fighters come out and Quarry immediately sets pace, landing a body shot and body kicks. Quarry chases and throws a flurry of hooks as Quarry back pedals, but no significant damage is taken. They clinch now against the fence, working for position, Quarry lands a knee to the body and a flurry from scramble. A good combination from Quarry as Starnes continues to back-pedal. Another clinch as both fighters trade knees to the body, as Quarry lands two more body shots. Another flurry from Quarry, but Starnes is able to escape as the horn goes.

10/8 Quarry

*Round 2*

Fighters touch gloves as Starnes tries to press the action this time, but Quarry regains the pace. A lot of phantom shots as both fighters vie for the right shot. Quarry still pressing, landing a strong leg kick and straight. Quarry misses with an uppercut but Starnes answers with a leg kick, but Quarry responds with two of his own. Quarry throws another, but Starnes catches and sweeps Quarry, however Nate scrambles and regains his ground. The crowd begins to get restless as they chant for St.Pierre and jeer now. Quarry still getting the better of the shots as the second round ends quite the same as first.

10/8 Quarry

*Round 3*

Round three begins with Quarry continuing to mount the pressure as before. Nate appears to be slowing Starnes with his leg-kicks as kalib has slowed. Another flurry goes unanswered from Quarry. Starnes lands a strong left, but it didn't seem to hurt Quarry. Starnes has now switched stance, possibly due to damage inflicted by Quarry's kicks. Quarry appears to hurt Starnes, but Kalib is quick to escape. Quarry mocks Starnes for the remainder of the round as the bell goes.

10/8 Quarry

Nathan Quarry winner by Unanimous Decision (30/24)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*HA!*

Called the 30-24 in the SHOUTBox!


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

*Rich Franklin vs Travis Lutter*

*Round 1*

Round one starts and both fighter touch gloves and ace starts gaging distance. Rich gets a nice knee and hurts Lutter with a punch. Travis goes for a take down and Rich fights it off well. Travis gets Rich against the fence and gets Franklins back. Rich is trying to get up off the ground and gets told to not grab the fence. Rich is able to get out of Lutter's back control but Luttter still has side mount. Lutter is going for Full mount , but Rich defends it. Franklin gets full guard. Not much action on the ground so far. Lutter seems to be LnPing. Travis gets mount. Lutter goes for an armbar and Franklin gets out to take top, but lets Travis up. Rich sprawls to stop a take down. Travis still trying for Take downs and Franklin keeps fighting them off. 

10-9 Lutter

*Round 2*

Lutter looks tired to start the round. Rich lands a knee and Lutter goes for a TD that Rich defends. Lutter is shooting one after the other. Rich nails him with a head kick and rocks Travis, but Travis gets a hold of Rich's ankle. Rich gets out. Rich gets a nother knee in on him, Lutter looks gased. Rich striking at will, and locks up with Lutter to land more knees. Lutter drops to grab a leg again, but gets punched for it. Lutter doesn't want to stand up after. Lutter is getting ruined on the feet and is taking shot after shot, The fight gets stopped by the ref.

*
Rich Franklin 2nd rd TKO*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*MAIN EVENT*​
*Georges St. Pierre vs Matt Serra*

*Round 1*

Fighters come out ready. and touch gloves. Georges goes for and gets the immediate takedown and ends up in half guard. Serra holds on tight. St. Pierre struggles to jostle for position as Serra has a tight hold on him, peppering him with small shots. St. Pierre postures but ends up in top control, landing several strong shots. Back to half guard again for St. Pierre as Serra once again sweeps back to full guard. St. Pierre is finally successful in getting side mount as he transitions to Serra's back. Relentless St. Pierre is in trying to gain Serra's back, but Serra is defiant. They break and get back to their feet. Serra with the jabs trying to push the pace. St. Pierre dives with a superman punch and lands a body kick and quickly gets the takedown. St. Pierre scrambles to Serras back but the bell goes.

10/9 St. Pierre

*Round 2*

Fighters come out and touch gloves. St. Pierre shoots again for a quick takedown and gets it. Fighters against the cage as St. Pierre vies to escape guard. Serra now escapes and they are back on their feet again. Serra tries a headkick and St. Pierre answers with a spinning back kick. St. Pierre throws several jabs as all connect, and immediately gets another takedown. Half way through the round, St. Pierre attains backmount but Serra rolls out and gains full guard. َSt. Pierre again gains side control on a knelt Serra, begins a barrage of knees and shots to the body, but Serra once again rolls to guard. One minute left in the round and St. Pierre is back in his usual position in side mount with knees to the midsection. A massive barrage of knees to Serra's midsection goes unanswered as referee steps in to stop the fight with 30 seconds to go.

*Georges St. Pierre via TKO (referee stoppage) 2nd Round.*


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow, such a great fight.


----------

